# Erster!

## dertobi123

Ich weiss ja, eigentlich macht man sowas nicht und ich schäme mich ganz doll ... aber ich war zuerst hier  :Very Happy: 

Edit: Um diesem Beitrag wenigstens ein wenig Substanz hinzuzufügen: Ein herzliches "Danke!" an alle die an der Einführung der Subforen mitgearbeitet haben  :Smile: 

----------

## slick

Zweiter   :Razz:  und ich schäm mich überhaupt nicht!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## beejay

Wenn der Altstadener oder Schluchti das lesen isses sowieso bald weg.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Wenn der Altstadener oder Schluchti das lesen isses sowieso bald weg.  

 

Es heisst Alstadener wie "Alstaden", nicht wie "Altstaden"  :Wink: 

----------

## beejay

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *beejay wrote:*   Wenn der Altstadener oder Schluchti das lesen isses sowieso bald weg.   
> 
> Es heisst Alstadener wie "Alstaden", nicht wie "Altstaden" 

 

Das ist völlig egal. Oberhausen is Oberhausen, da sind die Abgrezungen fliessend. *renn*

----------

## stkn

hrm, ich sollte mir mein foren pw mal ans notebook tackern

----------

## amne

Vorletzter!

PS: Thread sticky  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *beejay wrote:*   

>  *dertobi123 wrote:*    *beejay wrote:*   Wenn der Altstadener oder Schluchti das lesen isses sowieso bald weg.   
> 
> Es heisst Alstadener wie "Alstaden", nicht wie "Altstaden"  
> 
> Das ist völlig egal. Oberhausen is Oberhausen, da sind die Abgrezungen fliessend. *renn*

 

Das ist völlig egal. Oberhausen ist Oberhausen, da sind die Abgrenzungen fliessend. *renn*

So wäre das richtig gewesen sein  :Wink: 

Edit: Wenn amne Vorletzter ist, dann war das der letzte Beitrag dieses Threads ...Last edited by dertobi123 on Sat Oct 29, 2005 1:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## slick

 *stkn wrote:*   

> hrm, ich sollte mir mein foren pw mal ans notebook tackern

 

Poste es doch hier, da kannst Du es immer (vor dem Einloggen) nachlesen.   :Cool: 

----------

## nic0000

 *amne wrote:*   

> Vorletzter!

 

Naja, dann bin ich wohl letzter  :Sad: 

----------

## b3cks

Juhu, ein Spam-Thread!   :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *nic0000 wrote:*   

>  *amne wrote:*   Vorletzter! 
> 
> Naja, dann bin ich wohl letzter 

 

und ich? Was kommt denn danach?   :Cool: 

----------

## amne

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  *nic0000 wrote:*    *amne wrote:*   Vorletzter! 
> 
> Naja, dann bin ich wohl letzter  
> 
> und ich? Was kommt denn danach?  

 

Wir fangen wieder von vorne mit dem Zählen an, also bist du Erster.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## theche

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das ist völlig egal. Oberhausen ist Oberhausen, da sind die Abgrenzungen fliessend. *renn*
> 
> So wäre das richtig gewesen sein 
> ...

 

*anmerk: nach diphtongen schreibt man statt ss ein scharfes  :Smile: 

Ihr habt mich ganz schön um meine Orientierung gebracht...tststs

SPAM++;

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Juhu, erster....

#Edit

Mist, da waren einige schneller...  :Very Happy: 

Naja, immerhin Postcount + 1  :Laughing: 

Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Romses

Hiho an alle

Toll, das mit den Subforen.

Die Umsetzung gefällt mir.

Gruß Romses

p.s.

Postcount++;

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *amne wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*    *nic0000 wrote:*    *amne wrote:*   Vorletzter! 
> 
> Naja, dann bin ich wohl letzter  
> 
> und ich? Was kommt denn danach?   
> ...

 

yupii   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

ich finde ganz toll, dass das Forum jetzt übersichtlicher wird  :Smile: 

----------

## Sourcecode

Jep, endlich haben wir auch solche Foren... das war ja wirklich Grauenhaft.

Ein Dickes Danke ans Team dafür!

----------

## SkaaliaN

Ich finde die neue Einteilung auch optimal. So wirds übersichtlicher. Nur sollten die Regeln auch in allen Foren als Fix-Thread stehen. Damit auch wirklich alle User die Regeln einblicken können.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Scup wrote:*   

> ... Nur sollten die Regeln auch in allen Foren als Fix-Thread stehen. Damit auch wirklich alle User die Regeln einblicken können.

 

Habe ich auch schon vorgeschlagen. Ist man bisher aber nicht darauf eingegangen. Naja, vielleicht war es das falsche (sub)forum  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## SkaaliaN

mh...geht wohl niemand drauf ein  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## amne

 *Scup wrote:*   

> mh...geht wohl niemand drauf ein 

 

*In die Luft schau*

*vor sich hinpfeif*

*lalala*

 :Wink: 

Ich weiss nicht so recht, imho sind die Foren schon recht schnell mit Stickies überladen. Andererseits wäre vielleicht zumindest ein Sticky mit "Über dieses Forum" nicht so schlecht - und dort könnte man ja wiederrum die Forenregeln verlinken.

----------

## Earthwings

Letzter. Abgeheftet.

----------

## Anarcho

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Letzter. Abgeheftet.

 

Na das wollen wir dochmal sehen!

Die Meute widersetzt sich dem grossen Herrscher/Moderator!

----------

## Earthwings

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *Earthwings wrote:*   Letzter. Abgeheftet. 
> 
> Na das wollen wir dochmal sehen!
> 
> Die Meute widersetzt sich dem grossen Herrscher/Moderator!

 

Haha, den Kommentar hatte ich von amne erwartet  :Very Happy: 

----------

## b3cks

Gegen Mod-Willkür!  :Wink: 

----------

## amne

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Gegen Mod-Willkür! 

 

Genau. Admin-Willkür ist viel besser!

----------

## slick

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *Earthwings wrote:*   Letzter. Abgeheftet. 
> 
> Na das wollen wir dochmal sehen!
> 
> Die Meute widersetzt sich dem grossen Herrscher/Moderator!

 

Earthwings, Du bist das vollkommen falsch angegangen. So war das klar. Du mußt das geschickter anstellen:

Letzter! Und wetten dies ist dennoch nicht das letzte Posting, sondern jemand der sich für cool hält (und mir damit meine allwissende Mod-Weisheit bestätigen wird) hängt hier noch was an.

 :Cool: 

----------

## Anarcho

 *slick wrote:*   

>  *Anarcho wrote:*    *Earthwings wrote:*   Letzter. Abgeheftet. 
> 
> Na das wollen wir dochmal sehen!
> 
> Die Meute widersetzt sich dem grossen Herrscher/Moderator! 
> ...

 

OK, um was wetten wir?   :Wink: 

----------

## slick

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

>  *slick wrote:*   [...]und mir damit meine allwissende Mod-Weisheit bestätigen wird[...] 
> 
> OK, um was wetten wir?  

 

YMMD   :Very Happy: 

----------

## b3cks

 *amne wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*   Gegen Mod-Willkür!  
> 
> Genau. Admin-Willkür ist viel besser!

 

Da ich selber Admin eines Baords bin muss ich hier mal zustimmen.   :Very Happy: 

Was sind denn allwissende Mod-Weisheiten?

"Ich weiß was du letzten Sommer im Forum gelesen hast!" ?

----------

